# Seiko Bullet / Maratac Zulu Combo ...



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bought this maroon Maratac Zulu from Shawn recently (wasn't orange enough presumably :lol - Have tried it on a couple of pieces

previously but thought it worked rather nicley with my Seiko "Bullet" - What does the Watch Forum Jury think? ... Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I quite like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good the colour is a good match with the red part of the face


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> Looks good the colour is a good match with the red part of the face


matt / beef :thumbsup: - that was my reasoning & as a bounus the SUN bit of the date is also red ... paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks cool m8.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

looks great :yes:


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I know this is an old thread,but fantastic combo IMO!

I have a black bullet on its way,can't wait.

Paul,

Do you still have the watch?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

sjb said:


> I know this is an old thread,but fantastic combo IMO!
> 
> I have a black bullet on its way,can't wait.
> 
> ...


Hi sjb - Did someone put you up to this :lol: as I have a reputation for flipping watches faster than most here (with a few exceptions) - Anyhoo no I dont have the watch (or the strap - I think Shawn has it at the minute!) - I do have a Seiko but prefer the vintage ones like the 6309 - They are all very flexible wearers though & look great on bracelets / mesh / natos / kevlar / etc

Regards

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> sjb said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is an old thread,but fantastic combo IMO!
> ...


I am the other way,can't bare to sell any watches.I have more than a few vintage,but only 1 vintage Seiko.

Regards

Steve :thumbup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

looks cool, think ill try a brighter nato on the 6309 soon, :afro:

paul


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice, really sets off the chapter ring :thumbsup:


----------

